# New lithium starting battery - 16.5 lbs



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

This is pretty sweet. Coming out end of August. Dakota Lithium 12v 60Ah Dual Purpose 1000CCA Starter Battery Plus Deep Cycle LiFePO4 Performance


----------

